# My new GT28 :)



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Just got in today. Here are the specs, supposedly a new hybrid.

the tag read:
MJM Rare Hybrid 
Stock #T28 420hp
*Turbine Blade Skyline Spec
*Hybrid Nissan Fast Velocity B16 .60 A/R Compressor

pics:


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Just got in today. Here are the specs, supposedly a new hybrid.
> 
> the tag read:
> MJM Rare Hybrid
> ...


 Nice turbo! How much did that little puppy run you? 420hp with that thing? I wouldn't attempt to go that far unless you're using some big-boy injectors and some type of standalone system which is tuned by someone very competent.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

haha, my engine can't even handle that kind of power.............so it won't be a problem


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike- coat it this time!!!! hha looks good...give me a deal on your old t28...peace
tommy


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wait, a T28 making 420HP??last time i checked the made only up to 350HP. My GT28R makes 324HP for me...??


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Forced Performance's Big T28 is rated for 380hp, and thats about the biggest I've heard for a T28 based turbo


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm just sayin what my guy told me that his turbo guy said, and what is written on the label, lol,


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ok.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice turbo....i dunno if that comp wheel can support 420bhp though. it looks like the same size as a T3 60 trim in 0.60 AR housing. the maximum flow rate ive ever seen for a T3 60 trim wheel is 35lb/min. check the comp map for that wheel, what does it say?


----------

